# raccourcis et NFC



## romg13 (24 Octobre 2022)

bonjour, 

je teste un peu en ce moment l'exécution d'automatisation avec des tags nfc, ça marche plutôt bien mais il y a une fonction qui me manque (ou que je n'arrive pas à programmer via raccourcis)

je m'explique, je commence par un tag simple, quand je passe mon téléphone sur le tag ça lance un scénario Homekit et allume la lumière, tout va bien, par contre je voudrais inverser ce processus en repassant mon iPhone sur le même tag, je voudrais que ça éteigne la lumière (puisqu'elle est allumée)

déjà est ce possible avec un tag NFC ?? y'a t'il une fonction dans raccourcis pour faire ça, il y a bien une fonction "si" mais je ne vois pas trop quoi en faire 

moi je voudrais :

if "lumière on" then "off" et if "lumière off" then "on" tout simplement, je ne trouve pas de tutoriel très poussé de Raccourcis


----------

